# best films



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

do you like :







: 
or hate :veryangry: 
films???
cry








or laugh :laughlong: 
go for it :rockin: 
or say good bye








what are your thorts ???
i voted austin powers!!!


----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

gangs of new york is the only decent movie listed there.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

why has astin got 2 and new yourk 0 ???

:laughlong:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You failed to mention one movie:

BEST FILM EVER: The Big Lebowski








:rockin:


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

sorry xenon next time i will do a survay these are the films ive see or seen advertised in england!!!
no hard feelings


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

"how about no you freaky dinky dutch bast8rd!" austin powers 3


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

you really are a fat bas++++:laugh:


----------



## Neoplasia_old (Jan 29, 2003)

It goes: "How about no! You freaky dutch bastard."
And "Oh, FAther. Sorry, I don't speak freaky deaky Dutch."


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> You failed to mention one movie:
> 
> BEST FILM EVER: The Big Lebowski
> 
> ...


The Big wha?!?!







??? Ive never heard of it before!!


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Scarface and Full metal jacket


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Lord of the rings 1 and 2 are sick.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

LORD OF THE RINGS 1 + 2.....
whats so wrong about monsters, inc?
and what about the matrix or batman returns? 
or perhaps Black Hawk Down or Full Metal Jacket?
*tsk* *tsk* *tsk* shame on the person who made this tread...shame on you


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

i guess LOTR since my favs arent up there.









stigmata is the best of all time though..


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

oh and forrest gump!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Most of the movies above are a little bit too "Hollywood" for me. Not that I don't enjoy them, but it's not my taste...
I choose Austin Powers, because in that film finally someone values the Dutch for what they are: just a bunch of bastards :laughlong:









"You look toight, toight loik a toigar" - good stuff :







:


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

not hollywood tyr bollywood!!!


----------



## tommo (Jan 16, 2003)

what u,ve got there is a pretty grim list.
pulp fiction!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

firestorm said:


> not hollywood tyr bollywood!!!


I've seen a couple of those Bollywood movies: boy, do they suck


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

i put up films for this years hit list in the uk i cant have things like batman returns SORRY!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

anybody see the ring..creepy as movie..samara is the ####z


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

a night at the roxbury! :rockin:


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

ive never heard of it marco tell me what is it about????


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> LORD OF THE RINGS 1 + 2.....
> whats so wrong about monsters, inc?
> and what about the matrix or batman returns?
> or perhaps Black Hawk Down or Full Metal Jacket?
> *tsk* *tsk* *tsk* shame on the person who made this tread...shame on you


ha ha mabie ill do movie poll!!!
OUT OF DATE


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

marco said:


> a night at the roxbury! :rockin:


:rockin: That movie kicked ass


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i thought batman returns was a good movie....go catwoman...Meeeeow!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> anybody see the ring..creepy as movie..samara is the ####z


That movie was scary to you?! That movie was hilarious and very predictable. I think the only thing that made me jump were when the girls who sat behind me screaming to the the tops of their lungs everytime a phone rang or when they'd see a centipede. The movie was kind of boring. :sleepy2:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i would have to say Austin powers but i would of picked terminator 2 if it was there :rockin:


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

r u going to see terminator 3???


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

I dont no about terminator 3, arnold is kinda old now


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

still good enoth for movies though!!!


----------

